# Path-Pro SS21E or SS21EC



## dariusf (Oct 5, 2015)

Hi, I'm completely new to snow blowers unless you count my shovel collection  Due to the amount of snow we got here in Chicago area the past couple winters along with getting older  I'm thinking about getting a mechanical shovel. 

Home Depot has couple models listed and looking at the product details pages and compare between the two, all the specs listed are the same except the model number and price deference of $100 and the EC weights 3 lb more.

Any idea what are the differences between SS21E and SS21EC ?

Thanks


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

dariusf said:


> Hi, I'm completely new to snow blowers unless you count my shovel collection  Due to the amount of snow we got here in Chicago area the past couple winters along with getting older  I'm thinking about getting a mechanical shovel.
> 
> Home Depot has couple models listed and looking at the product details pages and compare between the two, all the specs listed are the same except the model number and price deference of $100 and the EC weights 3 lb more.
> 
> ...


I just looked at HD'S web site on those. out side of the hundred bucks. they look the same to me.:question: *ALOHA from the paradise city.*


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

It looks like SS21E and SS21EC might be Home Depot's own internal numbers..
I cant find those actual numbers used anywhere except Home Depot..and Ariens doesnt seem to actually use them..but thats ok! because Home Depot does list the actual model numbers:

SS21E = Model 938032 = Ariens calls it "Path Pro 280E"
SS21EC = Model 938033 = Ariens calls it "Path Pro 280EC"

download the Ariens spec sheet here:

http://www.ariens.com/en-us/Documents/Spec_PathPro.pdf

the only difference is the EC has a remote chute rotator, (and as a result, its 10 pounds heavier) while the E has a manual chute..everything else looks identical.

Scot


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Darius, welcome aboard!

I've got the bottom of the line 21" Path Pro. It's an outstanding performer.


----------



## dariusf (Oct 5, 2015)

Thank you all, appreciate the feedback and help. Remote chute rotator? Is it running of a sensor with a camera like the Mercedes Active Drive, detecting the objects in range and rotating the chute away? 

Is this worth $100 premium?


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

I thought the retro fit kit was $80 or so? I was going to add it to mine but never did.

Not having it may or may not be an issue. How's that for being decisive 

I tend to run for a quite a distance before needing the change the chute direction - - our drive is fairly long. If the area you are cleaning is small/more confined, I suppose you'd change chute direction more often and some will prefer having the remote control.


----------



## dariusf (Oct 5, 2015)

by remote control I assume you mean some mechanical contraption next by the hanle bar which will let me move the chute? The pic shows a handle around the chute which I guess I could band over and use  I think I will save the $100 and get the lower cost one. Thanks!


----------



## dariusf (Oct 5, 2015)

$66 shipped with no tax at newegg 

738008 Remote Chute Control Kit for Path-Pro Models - Newegg.com


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

There you go! That's a good deal!


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

uberT said:


> I thought the retro fit kit was $80 or so? I was going to add it to mine but never did.


I did add the remote chute kit thingie. It was a little bit of a challenge getting a self tapping screw to bite while gravity is working against ya. Once that screw took hold it was a pretty easy install. Well worth the $80 the local Ariens shop took from my wallet in exchange.


----------



## scrappy (Dec 7, 2014)

If you do add the remote chute, make sure the cables are run over the top of the folding handle. Lady friend has the EC and the cable was under the handle. When she folded the handle it pulled the cables and broke the housing. It's now at an Ariens repair center and they are debating if it will be warranty.

Other than that its a great little machine. The 208cc has lots of power.


----------



## richieu11 (Sep 3, 2015)

do you like the machine? Thinking about buying one as I am in the market for a new snowblower....this ariens ss21e path pro caught the eye and it looks like a pretty good deal!


----------



## scrappy (Dec 7, 2014)

I've never used hers. She lives 50 miles away, and has been able to to do her drive and sidewalks with no problems. She says it has plenty of power for the EOD and is very maneuverable.

If the cable was routed correctly she would have had 0 problems/complaints.


----------

